# [gelöst] unmerge ok bis -uD world

## uhai

Ich wollte verschiedene Programme mit emerge -unmerge von meinem System entfernen. Leider werden sie bei jedem emerge -uD world wieder installiert.

Muß ich das world-file editieren und die programme dort manuell löschen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Apr 17, 2008 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Sie sollten automatisch aus dem world file gelöscht werden.

Ich vermute vielmehr, dass sie als Abhängigkeit eines anderen Pakets installiert werden. Welches das ist, siehst Du entweder an der Baumansicht von

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -Dupvt world
> 
> 

 

oder mittels equery depends PAKETNAME.

----------

## uhai

Hallo Schachti,

```
equery depends ...
```

 habe ich auch schon probiert. 

Was bisher geschah:

Ich hatte kde, konnte es nicht mehr starten und habe dann xfce4 ausprobiert. Das gefällt mir, ich habe evolution und gnome-pilot installiert und wäre jetzt gerne kontact, korganizer etc. los.

Nach equery mußte knode, kontact, kaddressbook, knote, korganizer und akregator gelöscht werden:

aber alles kommt wieder:

```
emerge -Dupvt world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

kde-misc/ksystemlog

... done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/karm-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/kontact-3.5.8  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1-r1  USE="doc gnome inkjar lcms perl postscript spell wmf -debug -dia -jabber -mmx" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/lcms-1.17  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-lang/swig-1.3.34 [1.3.31] USE="doc java perl python -R% -chicken% -clisp% -guile -lua -mono -mzscheme% -ocaml -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,333 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-print/cups-1.2.12-r7  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam php png ppds ssl tiff -samba -slp" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4 [5.2.6_rc3] USE="berkdb cli crypt doc gdbm iconv ipv6 kerberos ldap ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -apache2 -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 9,307 kB 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.8-r1  USE="alsa arts audiofile encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis xine -akode -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -theora -xinerama" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.2.0-r1 [1.2.0] USE="nls ogg123 -flac -speex" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3  USE="acpi crypt doc -debug -dell -disk-partition -pcmcia (-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.4-r3] USE="nls -build -dynamic (-selinux)" 315 kB 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.8-r1  USE="arts pam -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]   x11-terms/xterm-234 [232] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 835 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 [1.2.25] 489 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="doc fortran gtk mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1 [2.3.0_p4] 869 kB 
```

Sollte ich vielleicht das -kde-Use-Flag setzen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

karm will die pakete wieder als abhängigkeit installiert haben

----------

## uhai

Danke firefly, das war es. Gibt es eigentlich etwas anderes als karm zum erfassen von Projekt Arbeitszeiten?

uhai

----------

